# Facial Breakout



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know what happened but I recently had a major breakout on my face.  I have never had my face to break like this ever.  I am very particular about what I put on my face.  I only use Kiehl's and I definitely clean twice a day.  Now I am left with dark blemishes on my cheeks and fine bumps on my forehead.  What do I do?  I have used Kiehl's for over 4 years and have tried other skincare lines but none of them have the same effect as Kiehl's.  I need some help...let me know your thoughts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Have you changed your makeup or used a new product makeup wise...foundation, msf, etc


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Is it still occuring or are you just left with marks now?  If you are using the same products and the breakout is no longer happening, you may have had a reaction to something outside of cosmetics.. like food, a detergent, an environmental allgergen... identifying the source is key.  I hope it clears up for you!!!


----------



## jmj2k (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you using a new hair product? Conditioner, Hair spray, gloss, etc.  Something in those products could be breaking you out also.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 30, 2009)

your breakout could also be hormonal and not related to anything you're using especially if you haven't added any new products.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

Other than a reaction to a product, hormonal changes or stress can cause cause breakouts at any time.  Have you been under more stress than usual?


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty For Ashe* 

 
_I don't know what happened but I recently had a major breakout on my face. I have never had my face to break like this ever. I am very particular about what I put on my face. I only use Kiehl's and I definitely clean twice a day. Now I am left with dark blemishes on my cheeks and fine bumps on my forehead. What do I do? I have used Kiehl's for over 4 years and have tried other skincare lines but none of them have the same effect as Kiehl's. I need some help...let me know your thoughts._

 






 Dark blemishes... usually are produced by the skin around a comedone or small pimple. The only way I have been able to deal with any dark spots or blemishes is with Salicylic Acid.. that works for me all the time


----------

